# Driving pictures



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 11, 2007)

While I'm impatiently waiting for my gelding Banner's foot to get better so we can keep progressing with our new bit I'ld love to see pictures of your Driving horses. It can be ground driving, driving in show's, driving wherever, whatever you like lol. And as soon as my Brat is sound I'll add my pictures




.

Well Lets see them! :lol:

Ash


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 11, 2007)

You shouldn't have asked. LOL

Here is my little guy, only 30.75"! He has been driving since November of 2006.

Here he is in January at his first show.. Where he managed to pull off a 1st and 3rd in his Green Horse Country Pleasure class!











Here he was at a show this past weekend while we were practicing.. Edited to add: I just realised I am in mid "kiss" in all of the pictures, so please excuse my lips, they are not always like that! LOL


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 11, 2007)

I really need to get more driving pictures! It's all we do around here, but we don't have many pictures of us doing it



: LOL Anyway, here are a few of my Mom driving, I'm usually running the camera!

Mom driving my BOB son...






And Mom driving her driving mare, Sky...






As you can see we are all about forward moving horses around here!!

And here is one from the drivers seat :bgrin


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 11, 2007)

:lol:

Niiiiiiice horses everyone!

Breanne, I'm not sorry I asked at all, I never get tired of looking at Willie



: I really like the noseband on the second picture, it reminds of me sorta like a Dressage one, I LIKE IT! lol



: Anyway lol Congrats on your wins it looks like you deserved it, he looks really good.

Mindy, I love your BOB son, is his name Dane? I think I remember him from othe pictures. He's very handsome & it looks like he sure can move



: . Sky looks like quite the mover too, she's 'airborne' in that pic, very pretty too



: . Wow that last one is a nice picture too, what color is the horse your driving? s/he looks like a black/blue roan? Whatever the color s/he looks very nice. :bgrin

Keep 'um coming guys I know there are more out there lol. :lol:

Ash


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's my boy and me in some and then one of the 8 year old who shows him.





















This is my guy who just wrecked on Saturday. Hopefully I'll get him back to this in the future.

Amanda


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh I sure to hope that he recovers enought to keep driving it sure does look like he enjoys it



: . Have you tried anything with him or are you just turning him out for now? He's gorgeous too by the way



: a really pretty color too.

Ash :saludando:


----------



## Devon (Jul 11, 2007)

MCT The wee Man My Show Gelding.

He Also had a little Rear/Flip fest he drove fine(ish) the other day makes me a little nervous but none the less! :






CDE:





















Farm:


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lil Bits is on a break right now. I'm having a chiropractor come out for him, have to get the harness fixed, and then start back slowwwwww.


----------



## Dream (Jul 11, 2007)

This is Abegweit's Tarrah. She is 29.5 inches tall and 19 years old. I first trained her to drive about 3 years ago and it only took 3 days! She has heaves and it was poorly controlled at that time so we stopped driving her. This year I was itching to drive something so I pulled her of the shelf and she is doing great! Not a single cough all season so far. The photos below are from the MHCO pleasure drive 2 weeks ago. She handled the 12 Km drive effortlessly.

Here she is on one of the breaks waiting patiently...although you can see she is clearly focused on the road ahead.






and here is the road home from the best seat in the world


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Jul 11, 2007)

This is my gelding, Romeo.






and this is my Stallion, Ty.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jul 11, 2007)

Bre are those the pics I took?

Anyway, great looking horse everyone! Kid will be trained to drive eventually....


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 11, 2007)

:lol:

I love looking at all these pics, very nice horses by the way



: .

Devon, Wee man looks great! Sorry to hear about Wee's rearing & bucking episodes, I'm sure you'll get him over what ever it is that he's stuck on



: . In the mean time stay safe! lol I really like the picture with him being ground driven into the water. I love the look of a black horse in harness



: .

Michelle, Tarrah looks amazing



: , it's so nice to see an older house getting out there and having fun. And you're definently right that's the best seat in the house there



: . She looks just like a big horse, when i looked at the pic I thought she was a B mini, so leggy and all. :bgrin Very Glad that her Heaves are under control too, that has to be nice for both you & her



: .

Shadows_Gold, Romeo looks very handsome as does your stallion Ty. I really like the coloring on both of them



: .

Well keep them coming, I'm thoroughly enjoying them, :lol:

Ash :saludando:


----------



## Dream (Jul 11, 2007)

Devon just sent me these lovely shots of me driving Tarrah at the MHCO driving trial. Here we are warming up for dressage. Tarrah finished second in the trial overall.
















Thanks Devon!


----------



## Devon (Jul 11, 2007)

:



Dream said:


> Devon just sent me these lovely shots of me driving Tarrah at the MHCO driving trial. Here we are warming up for dressage. Tarrah finished second in the trial overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Welcome  Just sent those hehe.

Sorry I had takent hem and just realised when i saw onyl back shots of tarrah that I have side shots LOL



:


----------



## Fred (Jul 11, 2007)

You have probably seen this picture before but here's my boy Fred






This one is Shadow and he is a blast to drive






I really need to load new pictures but I haven't had time and the stupid printer/scanner just crashed.


----------



## willowoodstables (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is my Hackney mare Barbie in her first show in 2002.....I was a wreck as she tended to lose her power steering...






My husband Alan in with his first mini Casey...ALAN was the wreck in this one.,..he forgot to breathe!






This is hubby with his new hackney last year..again what was I thinking sending the greenie driver and the greenie pony into the biggest show in Canada..the Royal Winter Fair. Well I must know what I am doing..the pair of them pulled off a 6th out of 14 of the best from Canada and the Us (I bawled)






And many moons ago (with really blond hair) driving Woody the Hackney






I need to get more of me driving from recent years (oh yeah, the hubby owns all the driving horses, I got the babies!!)

Kim


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, the BOB son is Dane. I do post him a lot.



: I love him!

The little horse I'm sitting behind is a varnish appy mare. She started out black and is now varnishing all over her back and hips. She is very pretty, she almost looks like marble in certain lights!

I forgot! I wanted to add these pictures of my Mom and her mare Sky, again! I just took these last night!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 12, 2007)

:lol:

:new_shocked: Michelle nice pictures and congrats on 2nd! :aktion033:

Wow Fred looks really nice, lots of power there



: . & Shadow holds his own too



: .

Kim, I really like your Hackney's, That's awesome about your husband and your new horse winning 6th!



: . Cassie is very pretty



: .

Mindy, I just love your pictures of Dane, he looks amazing. Your Mare has a really pretty color too



: . Wow Those pictures of your mom and sky are really nice, I really like the wagon? I'm not sure if that's what it is or not



: lol but it sure looks really nice



: .

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ashley :saludando:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 12, 2007)

I love this pic! The leaves, the barn..........I can just hear the crunching sound as Monte trots on!


----------



## babygoose (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is Maggie Mae and I.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 12, 2007)

babygoose said:


> Here is Maggie Mae and I.


Uw, pretty!!



: That's an Easy Ryder cart, right? I didn't know they came with marathon shafts! What brand is your harness? How tall is the mare?

Leia


----------



## babygoose (Jul 12, 2007)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> babygoose said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Maggie Mae and I.
> ...


Yep, it is an Easy Ryder out of Arizona. They make very nice carts that ride very comfortably. I also have one for my draft cross. And as you can see, you can order them with marathon shafts. The harness is Smuckers synthetic. Great harness! Again, I have one for my draft cross too. They are easy to take care of and unless you look close, you can't tell that they are synthetic.

Maggie is actually a maxi-mini at 39 inches at the withers. A little shorter at the last hair, but still a tad oversized. She has no trouble pulling the Easy Ryder, but it is a little heavy. I am considering a Smart Cart as I also have a 34 inch mini. I'm not sure if the Easy Ryder might be too heavy for him. I really want to ride in a Smart Cart first though because the Easy Ryder is an amazingly smooth ride.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is my Shyan just after winter finally broke. So he was still in his winter woolies




:






These are before winter. Its very hard to get pictures when you drive alone most the time. Hopefully I'll get some this year now with him being all clipped. That and I have NON of my other driving gelding. lol


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 12, 2007)

* Awsome post!!! :aktion033: *

Hear are some of Roy in the hanress, his throatlatch was on a bit tight in these pics, but now I have it loose enough!!Thanks to those who pointed it out before



: .











And just one to show off his movement :lol:


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 13, 2007)

OK, we have a gazillion driving pics, but these are as good as any :bgrin

Me and the boy:











And the hubby, not often seen in a suit cos he usually does Roadster! Note how this delightful horse totally relaxes for the novice driver










We also have a couple of videos (turn on your sound):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJm2b9oXOTQ


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 15, 2007)

wiccanz said:


> OK, we have a gazillion driving pics, but these are as good as any :bgrin
> 
> Me and the boy:
> 
> ...




[SIZE=12pt]What an awesome little horse



:



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 15, 2007)

:lol:

Geri, that picture definently has a lot of feeling in it, Great Picture!



: I like the name Monte



: lol.

Wow, Babygoose, Maggie Mae is very pretty, your cart is cool too, I have a question, with the marathon shafts do you use french tugs or does it really matter? I'm J/W



: lol.

lilmiraclesfarm, Shyan is just sooo cute in his winter woolies



: , he looks like a lot of fun :bgrin .

Tristyn, Roy looks awesome, have you hitched him yet? I love his color, very pretty. He looks like he has some really nice movement too



: .

Wiccanz, Wow your boy is incredible handsome,



: . You both look very professional



: I have ask this lol, does he have any Buckeroo blood in him? He sorta has that look to him lol.



:

Gorgeous Horses Guys :lol:

Ashley


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 15, 2007)

*Just took these of Chevv, thought i mite add



: *











Ashley, thanks about Roy



. He has been hitched, even before those pics were taken. I just like taking him out and refreshing him on some ground maners. Should get some pics of him hitched, have a new pleasure cart now



. Thanks again!!Means alot.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow Tristyn Chevy is definently going to have some really nice movement.... Hmmm can you imagine him & Roy as a team :new_shocked: They sortof match too!



: Plus they both have nice action



: .



> ...I just like taking him out and refreshing him on some ground maners...


LOL That's basically what I'm doing this year with Banner, I _might_ hitch him later though, like in the fall.

I would love to see pictures of Roy hitched, whenever you get the chance.

Well hopefully tomarrow or Wednesday I'll have some pictures to add :bgrin .

Ashley :saludando: :lol:


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 16, 2007)

> What an awesome little horse


Thanks, we absolutely adore him to bits



: I am leasing him out this year to a young girl so she can drive, and I think I will be crying my eyes out when he goes, even though he will be only 20 minutes up the road! 



:



> Wiccanz, Wow your boy is incredible handsome, . You both look very professional I have ask this lol, does he have any Buckeroo blood in him? He sorta has that look to him lol.


Buckeroo is his great grandaddy. He's by Little Kings Will He Buck :bgrin He often gets 'recognised' as being of Buckeroo lineage :bgrin


----------

